# Auction finds— show yours too!



## David Hill (Mar 15, 2020)

It’’s just s habit we have—going to auctions— gets us the hell outa the house and away—- and fun/relaxing too.
Went to one yesterday, was more interested in a tractor this time—- no go, too well worn. Place was a 50ish year accumulation of mostly heavy mechanical work. Tools, tool boxes, welders, metal, etc out the wazoo. I managed to spend only $150, swmbo was happy. 
This time the haul was 30ft of nice chain, some clamps, a Hitachi hand planer(nib), a rotozip, several long heavy duty ext cords, a crate full of hammers, nice length of 1 “ Nylon rope, rolling shelf cart (nice for moving blanks), 8 ft tall cabinet for tools (already painted today), nice metal stand (will be for plants- once painted),another small cart, and a BIG squirrel cage for my next air cleaner (just need to find a motor). Whew!!! No item cost more than $25.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 15, 2020)

Sounds like you had a good day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)

Great haul David, like the metal shelf!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

